# Ammunition, Weapon Technicians...Help



## Robert101 (25 Jun 2010)

Hi 
I just recently found this site and I just want to ask you guys about a few things, and I apologize in advance if it's already been asked.

OK well I am currently in high school at the moment, wanting to take a army Coop in Brampton (Having a few trouble with that also)
But this is not about that, I have interests in becoming a technician for the cf but I cannot choose between them. So far my decision is 
Going towards the Ammunition technician, but I am interested in being a weapon technician also. So if you can tell me of your personal 
Opinion on which one is better overall that would be of much help. 

Another question 
I would like to attend college before I enter the cf, but the truth is I don't know what to take so another question would be what should I
Take in college to better prepare myself for these 2 fields of work. My final question is Naval Weapons Technician I know the cf offers a fully subsidized college education for that, but is it the same as the 2 fields of work i mentioned above.

Thank you for reading this any and all opinions are welcome  ;D
(Also I apologize if i posted in the wrong section or if there are any grammar/punctuation mistakes)


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Jun 2010)

Here are a few Google searches of Army.ca to start your reading about these trades:

site:army.ca weapons technician

site:army.ca ammo tech

site:army.ca naval weapons tech


----------



## ammocat (26 Jun 2010)

I would have to say Ammunition Technician is better than Weapon Technician, but then I am an Ammo Tech, so my opinion may be bias.

You can get a lot of information online about the trades and from the recruiting center. I would also suggest that when you are ready to apply to the CF contact the Ammo School, which is in Borden and they can arrange for you to do a tour of the school and speak with the instructors about the trade and possibly the students about the course. The Ammo School has contacts at the Wpn Tech School so you may be able to do a tour there as well. 

You do not require any college to prepare yourself to be an ammo tech. You will learn everything you need to know while on course. As an ammo tech you will have to complete technical documentation, memos, etc so good writing skills and strong basic math skills (adding, subtraction, multiplication, division - without calculator) are a benefit.

The links below will also provide you with lots of information about both trades. If you have any specific questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Jun 2010)

You have to think of life after the Army....

Armourers on civvy street have a very limited area to play in.

Police, Defence, motion picture industry, or gun smith, the latter two less in demand than the others.

I was a Weapons Tech in Canada and then a Fitter-Armament here, combined all up for over 30 yrs, stuck thru it, later did a lateral transfer to Australia in 1995, left the Regs here in 09, now a Armourer contractor to Defence, specialising in field arty, anti tank wpns, M242 25mm chain guns, other belts feds, and generic SA, including sniper systems.  All quals on all weapons, and weapons systems were gained when I was in the Army, and previous quals gained in Canada were also accepted. 

I am very lucky to be employed as a civilian. Capital cities where Defence has many Units is where the jobs are here, but this is Australia and not Canada. I would say in Toronto or Montreal, but that may even have changed, as I have been out of the loop since 1995. If your're in the prairies, your rooted.

Many police armourer jobs are uniformed, although the RCMP have civvies in Regina. They also like their CM's to be fully qualified as machinists etc.

The civvy gun smith trade is pretty much vegetative here, similar to Canada, and I know of no one working full time in that profession.

I don't know much about NWT either, shy of it is more more in depth than the 421 trade, and you might get better benifits as a civvy with that qual, also their might be employment on each coast.

Since I no little about the AT trade, I cannot speculate on that as its out of my lane.

Choose your trade wisely, and best of luck.

CC

EDIted for spelling


----------



## Robert101 (26 Jun 2010)

Thank you for all your help  
Carcharodon Carcharias: I been trying to plan for life after the army ???, so far I think I will try becoming a police officer for the moment

ammocat: I think i might be sending you a few PMS in the future  

Michael O'Leary: I thank you for the links, they were mighty helpful in finding the information I needed about a few things

Now I guess I will strive to be Ammo Technician for now, but another question if you will I have been interested the position of Combat Engineer.
Now what I figure I can do (If plausible) is to be a Ammo tech first then be a Combat Engineer second or vice versa. I guess my question would be if it is actually doable and if you have a thought on which would be better to do first  once again thank you for all your help!


----------



## ammocat (26 Jun 2010)

It is possible to start out in one trade and remuster to another, however there is no guarantee that the trade you want will be open, that you will be able to remuster, or that you will be accepted for remuster depending on the competition for positions. You should try to pick a trade that you think you will be able to spend your entire career in. There is lots of information about Combat Engineers on this site if you search.

If you do decide you want to try both trades, you will have to start out as a Combat Engineer and then remuster to Ammo Tech. Currently Ammo Techs cannot remuster to other trades. Once you are an Ammo Tech you are stuck being an Ammo Tech unless you are found medically unfit for the trade, and this of course limits your options.


----------



## Robert101 (26 Jun 2010)

Ok thanks for the information, I guess I will look around the site some more once again thanks!


----------

